# Aare



## Lusches41 (18. Juli 2012)

Hallo, ich möchte am Wochenende in der Aare bei Olten fischen gehen, hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Gewässer, Besatz, Fangergebnisse?|bigeyes  Grüße Lusches


----------



## kopyto55 (12. April 2013)

*AW: Aare*

Hi Lusches

und warst du erfolgreich in der Aare ? 

Ich gehe da gelegentlich angeln, die Fangerfolge sind aber mässig. Döbel und Barben gehen noch am häufigsten. 

Gruss Kopyto 55


----------

